# Strange Boeing 747



## Henk (May 26, 2007)

It was used in the movie James Bond Casino Royal and looks pretty cool.

Airliners.net Photos: Untitled Boeing 747-236B


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2007)

Fake


----------



## syscom3 (May 26, 2007)

The engine thrust lines are not parallel with the CL of the jet.


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2007)

Its all wrong...


----------



## Desert Fox (May 27, 2007)

And why are the engines on the same pod? Would they be able to withstand the power of two engines on take-off?
This may have been what you said, Sys, but the engines seem to be on an inward slant...whats going on there?


----------



## Henk (May 27, 2007)

It is for the movie 007 Casino Royal, I swa it in the movie when he was in the airport scene.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2007)

The odd thing is that something similar to the Hollywood prop flew in 1958. I wouldn't be surprised if it influenced the movie version.






The BB-152 VEB was East German in origin. It had a circular-section fuselage, high wing with podded engines, and landing gear reminiscent of the B-47, complete with outrigger wheels. A crash, 'no fault in the aircraft' in 1959, then nothing heard again.


----------



## Graeme (Nov 2, 2007)

Some similarities?








The gross weight of the CL-99 was to be 400,000 lb.


----------

